# wiring a taco zone controll



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a customer with a birds nest of wiring. It looks like they attempted to invent their own zone control on site.

Im going to talk the customer into a taco zone control.

There is two zones. They each have a honeywell zone valve and a circulator.

Im unsure as how to wire that set up in a taco box. I have only ever done just zone valves or just circulators.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

907plumber said:


> I have a customer with a birds nest of wiring. It looks like they attempted to invent their own zone control on site.
> 
> Im going to talk the customer into a taco zone control.
> 
> ...


I would wire the zone valve motor with the thermostat and the end switch to TT on the taco zone panel. Then you can wire the circulators right into the taco panel.

So when t-stat calls it opens the zone valve and the end switch sends to taco panel and pulls in relay for the circulator.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

A zone valve and circulator for each zone along with the birds nest, installer was clueless.

Remove the zone valves, buy two flo-checks and one 2-zone circ panel.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> A zone valve and circulator for each zone along with the birds nest, installer was clueless.
> 
> Remove the zone valves, buy two flo-checks and one 2-zone circ panel.


Agreed, that's the most logical way if you're going to be allowed to by the customer.

Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah I can't get the straight dope from this guy either when i ask him about his setup. Every time I ask about something he quips back with "that's the way heat way said to do it"

Heat way is the brand of heat tubing, mixing valve ect. He has 

So I think he did the work while getting tech advice from India


----------



## Hydronictech1 (Jan 13, 2012)

ZL700 said:


> A zone valve and circulator for each zone along with the birds nest, installer was clueless.
> 
> Remove the zone valves, buy two flo-checks and one 2-zone circ panel.


No point in having a zone valve and a pump on each zone, but there's nothing inherently wrong with it. Unless you want to dig into the plumbing, I'd install a Taco pump relay instead of a zone control - model SR-502. Like the previous poster said - 24vac through the t-stat to the power input of the ZV. End switch of the ZV to the TT on the TACO, high voltage output to the pump.


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Hydronictech1 said:


> No point in having a zone valve and a pump on each zone, but there's nothing inherently wrong with it. Unless you want to dig into the plumbing, I'd install a Taco pump relay instead of a zone control - model SR-502. Like the previous poster said - 24vac through the t-stat to the power input of the ZV. End switch of the ZV to the TT on the TACO, high voltage output to the pump.


Yep I'll do it exactly that way.


----------

